# how can you tell if gsd mixed with malinois?



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

Are there any characteristics I should look for? I've posted before that our puppy is rather small for his age (only 50-55 lbs at 6+ months), our vet said he could always be part malinois and (funnily enough) a Belgian family down the road swears he's a belgian "shepherd" (= belgian malinois) and not a german shepherd. While it's purely curiosity, I was wondering if there are characteristics I could look for to tell if he's not 100% GSD? I don't care enough to to do a genetics test, it doesn't matter to me, we're not breeding or showing him - but just thought it would be interesting to know. 

I added a few pictures, some are of him as a puppy (8-10 weeks), others are around 4 - 6 months.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like a purebred GSD to me 

Here's my girl, she's also 6 months and 55 lbs


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I see nothing but GSD. He's on track for his size.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

55 lbs at 6 months isn't bad at all...I felt that for the first six months you kind of get a 10 lbs a month thing. So your dog is only 10 lbs behind that. I believe my boy was about that weight at 6 months. He's only 85 now and has gained at least 20 since he started filling out and the rest of his body started growing.

I think a belgian shepherd would be much smaller than this at 6 months old. They're only supposed to be about 60 at full size so you figure by 6 months they might be 40...if that. There are a lot of small GSDs that have a very "belian" look to them. But its just smaller features and not a mix of the breeds.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There's actually more than one kind of Belgian Shepherd, not just Malinois. Mals are mostly brown, so he's not that. There is a black Belgian, but the coat is longer - the Groenendael.

Belgian Shepherd - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But your boy actually looks like a solid black purebred GSD to me. Maybe the people who are sure he's a Belgian aren't aware that GSDs come in solid black?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> I see nothing but GSD. He's on track for his size.


I agree. Beautiful pup!


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Our girl is 1/2 malinois - but she is showing predominent GSD genes and traits. Sometimes it's impossible to tell that she has any Mali in her.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks just like my Panzer did at that age. Looks 100% GSD to me!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

You look at the head planes. I can see why people would say that about your dog. His head is very similar, but not entirely like the working Malinois. Of course, it could be a pure GSD, but definitely not a pure Belgian anything. You can get a black dog from mixing a GSD with a Malinois, and you see a lot of those mixes in the KNPV lines. 



 
Malinois only: 
Google Image Result for http://www.fordogtrainers.com/ProductImages/pictures/dog-harness/leather-dog-harness/leather-dog-harness-exclusive-padded-agitation-protection/malinois/malinois-padded-leather-dog-harness.jpg


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Personally I only see GSD in your dog. 55 lbs at 6 mo is not small for a GSD. It's normal sized.


----------



## NoVAGSDGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

Dog looks GSD to me, but anything could be possible, I adopted my female at a year old and she was only 53 pounds....people thought I abused and didn't feed her. Now at almost 3 she has filled out very nicely to 75 pounds. So I don't think your dog is small at all for its age.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

looks like pure gsd to me. the pup still has six months of growing to do and another year or so to fill out.


----------

